

Ask HN: What should the full software stack look like in 2029? - sdegutis

What should these things look like in 15 years? From the kernel to OS to userland utils to the low-level and high-level programming languages to the &quot;web&quot; and &quot;browsers&quot; (or whatever replaces them).
======
RRRA
People still trying to get grsecurity included in the main kernel? (as in:
still no security minded development...)

